# My Plastic Thunderhawk



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

This a my major long term project. I am building a 40k scale thunderhawk for Lord Dante to jump from into battle. So far its taken me 3 years off and on due to the army but now im out ive got more done in recent months than most of the years combined. 

Heres some pics starting at the begining:












































































































I'll add more later.
Plus any feedback is good but obviously its a WIP so be kind


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like you're off to a cracking start, although IMO, the canards at the front look a little bit short

+Rep nonetheless however :good:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Ha! All Welsh Flags for the posters so far, this looks interesting, is this your current stage within the project? Or are you further along?


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

@jams thanks and yeah they need to be remade.

@dark angel i've got a lot more photos to post about 20 in fact. Started to paint the inside.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Looking good there pal. Where did you get the plans?


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Ha! I ruin your Welsh-only thread. Take that! :victory:

Well, deathwatch27 you're off to a spiffing start. Hope everything works out for you dude.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres a few more pics




























The cockpit and flight crew. And before you ask they are marines just not wearing power armour honest.









All the engines. I added smaller ones to help the main ones. The rear engine is going to be bulked up a bit more too.


















This was going to be an interior door leading to the reactor room but has since been replaced. And one of the reactors WIP.









There are still some more to upload but my comp is really slow so i'll put the rest of the pics up tomorrow if im not to hung over.

I got the plans from google. Just typed in thunderhawk plans
Happy new year all


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good progress. This is really taking shape! Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I like this one, nice to see a scratch build on this which is more than just a template job, good work


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that is going to be bad ass.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres the remaining pics so you guys are up to speed with where i am:

This is the reactor room. Will have more pipes and detail.


















The painted cockpit sans pilots.









Dont worry once the flat sides go on the chassis will be straighter. And there is still more detail to be added before I add the lights.









The rear undercarrige made from actual tamiya RC shocks but i need to add stabilsing bars to the rear of each of them as theres currently to much movement from them.









Note the rear landing gear is attached but I still need to bulk out the upper supports for them









This is as far as ive got so far









Pics now will become a lot rarer as I complete different parts. Hopefully this project may inspire a few more marine commanders to build their own ships. :victory:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

+ rep there pal.


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, what's occurring? A Thunderhawk, is it now?
Looks bloody great so far. Another thread to watch closely methinks.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 1, 2009)

+rep my friend, that is one hell of a good job.
Ryuzaki = fan


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

That's amazing so far this is probably the most thorough (i think that's the word) thunderhawk I've so far, but are you going to have space marine pilots or guardsmen pilots?

Anyway amazing job so far:so_happy:


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm using guard pilots cause they look cool but there actually space marines without armour on. There's a pic of the flight crew in the second set of pics on the 1st page of this thread.

Thanks guys :victory:


----------



## couger-w (Oct 4, 2009)

deathwatch is that u dave?


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

That is awsome. I've bee thinking about doing some scratch builds myself. Think I'll start off with a Hell Blade or Hell Talon. You know where to get any good templates?


----------



## Horusdeschain (Jan 7, 2009)

great work here brother i shall be watchin closely have some rep


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice Thunderhawk! im going to make my own now!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nearly finshed the front landing skid. I'll post another pic in a day or so once its finished


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy poop on a stick. This is impressive. This is surely a thread to be inspected regularly.
Rep for the outstanding work so far.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

wow! that is looking awesome! +rep for ya


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

thats is awesome


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Heres the front landing gear as promised but a little later than thought but hay it's done I've been busy with life and the new nids 










This is going to be the main door just got to add some more detail to it and wait for the glue to dry on the brackets










Still lots to doooooooo


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Soooooo .... you work regular hours right? .... (Plots a trip to steal himself a thunderhawk .... ) Great work BTW.:good: +Rep


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

This is seriously impressive. You are actually going to have a thunderhawk with dual coil-overs. How cool is that.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

+Rep
that's all that really needs to be said...
so I will say it again:
+Rep


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

wow, major brownie points for taking on such an ambitious project and making it look good!


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Freaking awsome mate 
+Rep for this


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Update*

Yes i've finally done some more work on the old girl. Its not much but it's a step in the right direction to picking this project back up.

Here are some painted interior detail and i've added more detail to the engines. Plus a few interior facing panels.









Heres how they look inside.


















Hopefully there should be more regular updates as its freezing outside. :santa:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome work so far, keep it up!

cheers

edd


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Inspiring, can chaos players use thunderhawks? if not im starting marines xD +rep all the way man


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Mechanitastic! It looks very badbutt, but i think there should be more machines than that in a so massive aircraft!

+rep anyways!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Inspiring, can chaos players use thunderhawks? if not im starting marines xD +rep all the way man


Chaos Legions used the older version called Stormbird, but several Legions have been using thunderhawks and might have stolen them from loyalist Legions after the Horus Heresy, so go for it. Dont forget to make it chaosy just.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy f***ing shit... :shok: +rep


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Chaos Legions used the older version called Stormbird, but several Legions have been using thunderhawks and might have stolen them from loyalist Legions after the Horus Heresy, so go for it. Dont forget to make it chaosy just.


Righteo, thank you very much sir :grin:

*scurries of to start work on stormbird* >.<


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

jesus christ in a hand basket! that thing is fucking MASSIVE! 

it's really well put togeather from what i can see  and you have put way more detail into the inside then i would of ever bothered with 

you my friend, are my hero


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Don't worry there's still more machinery going into the troop compartment just waiting for more bits off the internet. Once its all in place I've got to sort out the lighting anyone know how to solder? There's going to be two lights in the engine room, two in the passenger area and one in the cockpit plus removable roof parts so more of it is visible.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

you may not have to solder the wires together, elecrical tape works aswell :laugh:


----------



## Storm of Iron (Nov 18, 2010)

That looks like it was a labour of love (Imagines you walking into GW shouting APOC. Game now! and a cocky small child whips out his 'cron army with monolith's galore. Then you whip this out stand their and watch the awe roll in.) 

Small chils say's IS Tha.... 

Reply: Yes, yes it is. 

anyway back to reality. I can really see Chuck norris jumping out of it, rounousekicking everything into submission, spark up a cigar while holding on the side of the thunderhawk as it takes off.

this just makes me sad that I have no skill at scratchbuilding/sculpting the only thing I can make is a mess and im reall crap at making that. keep it up.

+ rep
SoI


----------



## Lexington (Jun 5, 2008)

:shok:

Dude.

Amazing.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

It´s looking really great sofar. If I could (and hade the time) I would build my own to, but since I can´t (and dont) I guess I will buy mine at a later date instead


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanna seemore pics of it coming along. Looks really awesome so far!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not much has been done recently what with christmas and all. I've been working more on my Heretic guards and there ratmen mutated brethren. I'll pick it back up soonish.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Really want to see how it is coming along.


----------

